# expats in Coimbra



## guesso

I'm was UK born but lived in Australia for 30yrs, recently returned to Aus to retire after 9yrs in CZ/Germany. I am now looking at retiring to Portugal with just an Aus pension as my income.
I am currently doing my research on the possible appropriate places to consider in Portugal and am interested to know if there are any expats in COIMBRA who may be willing to pass on some relevant info re this town?
I love old architecture, history, art, music (was a pro guitar player/singer), rivers and mountains, beaches and much more 
I would greatly appreciate views from anyone living there.
Many thanks.


----------



## travelling-man

I live about 35 minutes away & it's a nice area as many others are but it's a bit too much of a 'big city' for my tastes.

On the other hand, it could be argued that if you can't get what you want anywhere else, you go to Coimbra to get it.


----------



## guesso

I must admit I also prefer not to be living in a 'city' but because I don't yet actually know Coimbra, it seems to be quite a historic place and something of a university town which kind of made me think I may get reasonably priced small accommodation there because of the student influence? I'm at the very early stages of my research..... as maybe obvious 
Appreciate your help and opinion though.
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man

If you want history then towns such as Tomar would be a better option & although I only base this on unchecked opinion my guess is Coimbra area would be slightly more expensive property wise than many other areas in the central zone........ where a comfortable apartment could be rented for about €350 per month plus utilities or asmall house bought for about €50k and sometimes less........ I've seen small houses in my area that were comfortable but would perhaps benefit from better heating and/or newer kitchens sell for around €35k-40k


----------



## cinderfella

I would be inclined to stick to Coimbra. My friends in Tomar were always complaining about unmarked shop prices being doubled when you are known to be British. They left but that was partly due to increasing expats moving in.
If you are on a pension like me be very careful. I lost last week alone -€20 being overcharged in a precinct pharmacy & €50 at the IMT including the medical & I still have a U.K. license. Not a laughing matter but these people are as poor as church mice & that €70 is quite a chunck out of a U.K. Pension.


----------



## guesso

Thanks people, all info is good info in one way or another and I appreciate it. 
I obviously need all these opinions and stories to help me build a better picture over time before making my move. Already loving this forum and the obvious helpfulness of those involved, cheers to all. No doubt I will have more questions in due course and am looking for candid/honest views reached via experience rather than generalized 'tourist info' so many thanks.
By the way travelling-man, what area are you in?


----------



## JohnBoy

Hi Guesso. Colin here and I live on the outskirts of Coimbra. My OH is Portuguese, was born in Coimbra and, apart from a few years as a child, has lived and worked here all her life. Any questions that you have, ask away. If not here, then you can PM me and then we can exchange email addresses if you wish. Email addresses are not allowed on the public forum.


----------



## guesso

Oh fantastic, thanks Colin. I would love to PM you (when I work out how to or am allowed to).


----------



## JohnBoy

guesso said:


> Oh fantastic, thanks Colin. I would love to PM you (when I work out how to or am allowed to).


The when is anytime as you have qualified by making five posts.

For the hoe, click on my forum name in this thread and in the drop down menu click on 'Send a Private Message to Johnboy'.

Speak soon.


----------



## travelling-man

guesso said:


> Thanks people, all info is good info in one way or another and I appreciate it.
> I obviously need all these opinions and stories to help me build a better picture over time before making my move. Already loving this forum and the obvious helpfulness of those involved, cheers to all. No doubt I will have more questions in due course and am looking for candid/honest views reached via experience rather than generalized 'tourist info' so many thanks.
> *By the way travelling-man, what area are you in?*


I'm near the town of Figueiro Dos Vinhos in the central zone so not too far from Coimbra & it tends to be my 'go to' place if I can't get whatever I need locally but I don't go there often enough to get to know it properly & ALWAYS but ALWAYS manage to get lost on my way out of it! lol!

I have however managed to mark all the places I go to most on my GPS so I guess I'll master the place eventually!

If you want to know what my area is like just click the link in my signature line then click 'About Central Portugal' & watch the videos. 

We have lots of beauty but very different to the touristy beach areas of some other parts of Portugal.


----------



## guesso

Oh ok. So may bump into one day in the future when I can't find my way out of Coimbra


----------



## travelling-man

guesso said:


> Oh ok. So may bump into one day in the future when I can't find my way out of Coimbra


Probably a very chance of that. 

My wife says it's my navigation skills that are to blame & she might be right........ however, although I've managed to navigate my way across half of Africa on several occasions, Coimbra always seems to beat me! lol


----------



## JohnBoy

travelling-man said:


> Probably a very chance of that.
> 
> My wife says it's my navigation skills that are to blame & she might be right........ however, although I've managed to navigate my way across half of Africa on several occasions, *Coimbra always seems to beat me!* lol


Probably because they keep re configuring the street layout TM, just to keep you on your toes and baffle the heck out of your GPS.

Not sure when you were last here but whenever, I'm sure that your GPS will appreciate a map update and the work is still going on. But then the council elections are coming up!


----------



## travelling-man

I'm beginning to think someone keeps moving the river or stealing the bridge! lol!


----------



## Centralbound

guesso said:


> I'm was UK born but lived in Australia for 30yrs, recently returned to Aus to retire after 9yrs in CZ/Germany. I am now looking at retiring to Portugal with just an Aus pension as my income.
> I am currently doing my research on the possible appropriate places to consider in Portugal and am interested to know if there are any expats in COIMBRA who may be willing to pass on some relevant info re this town?
> I love old architecture, history, art, music (was a pro guitar player/singer), rivers and mountains, beaches and much more
> I would greatly appreciate views from anyone living there.
> Many thanks.


Coimbra fits your bill quite well. There's a walled medieval centre, plenty of green spaces and riverside, fair bit of music and nightlife. Lots of culture, history. Excellent transport links to explore the wider country. It's cheap versus Germany, probably similar cost of living to nice parts of CZ that are not Prague 1. You wouldn't need a car, plenty to rent while you make up your mind whether to settle. There's a lot of scruffy spawl and missed chances to be excellent that annoy me but I am fussy!


----------



## guesso

Hi
you make it sound how I imagined ....yes, everywhere has its 'not so hot spots'!
I did basically get the impression that costs in Coimbra could be similar to CZ (except Prague) so it's great to hear your comments. 
Nothing wrong with a bit of 'fussy'  tend to be same way. 
I really appreciate your reply. Many thanks...... is it ok if I want to ask you some more specific questions down the track?


----------



## absy

Thought I'd throw in my 2 cents here.

I visit Coimbra quite often and think it's a beautiful city, if a bit hilly for me. And a wee bit hot in the summer.

You can get everything one would expect from a city, and as some have alluded to there's plenty to do in the surrounding areas. I also like the fact that it's equidistant to both Lisbon and Porto, and it's a nice size - maybe 20/25 minutes to drive all the way around it (happy to be corrected on that).

I think the problem you have is that your criteria, in my opinion, applies to every town and city in Portugal!
_"I love old architecture, history, art, music (was a pro guitar player/singer), rivers and mountains, beaches and much more "_

They're all beautiful and there's always plenty to do if you're willing to look for it.
If you're a bit inland you might have to make do with river beaches though.

Coimbra is certainly not a bad choice should you decide to settle there. 

It's a nice problem you have there. 
Good luck!

Absy


----------



## guesso

Hi Absy
you've hit the 'constant dilemma' on the head  There are many places that would fit my bill, and the more people I talk to the more that remains obvious! However, there are a few things I haven't spoken about in this forum that will be very important regarding my move and I have been fortunate enough to strike up a regular conversation with someone in Coimbra who has been extremely helpful & friendly in answering these issues and given me invaluable help and info re this move. 
So, many thanks for your input, I truly appreciate any views coming from those already living in Portugal and have been so lucky to have found this forum and all it offers. And, it's thanks to people such as yourself who are making me even more confident about this move being the right decision for me, so thanks


----------



## AllanGDK

How is the rental market in the city itself. Is there a shortage or is accommodation readily available.

I am a disability pensioner, with some experience from Lisbon - however that city seems a bit expensive for retaining a permanent place if I want to keep travelling.

How long should I expect it would take to find an averagely priced studio or other closed unit? Is that possible to answer?


----------



## guesso

Hi Allan
I arrive in Coimbra at the end of this month so can only tell you what I've experienced so far. I have been talking to an English guy who lives there and he's been incredibly helpful. There are a lot of 'rooms' in shared apartments because it's a university town but obviously that means you'd be sharing with young students.... which has it's issues when you are older, as in my case! Fully self contained apartments seem to start at approx 350 Euros a month but very few are around that that price. Can't tell you much more until I get there and suss out finding my own place!
Hope this info is of some help?


----------



## JohnBoy

Hi Allan. As guesso says, there is shared accommodation available here so long as you do not mind sharing with students. Individual accommodations come up regularly, but they are soon taken. Dealing with the agents is a very frustrating experience. They never answer emails or return calls and individuals in an office will only discuss with you the properties that they are personally responsible for.

One thing for sure is that you will find the prices in Coimbra quite a bit cheaper than in Lisbon. Can I suggest that you check out the website https://www.imovirtual.com/en/. There you will find properties being advertised by owners as well as agents. You might get a better response from them.


----------



## AllanGDK

Thanks to both Guesso and JohnBoy

Yes, Guesso, if would be great to hear of your experiences once you've got your feet on the ground.

And no, sharing with students would probably just remind me of how old I am, plus if I'm still travelling, I'd feel much more comfortable leaving behind a closed unit, than a room in a shared place.

I guess I could just jump in at the deep end, but was hoping to get some idea of how long I might have to be in a hotel/AirBNB.

I'll checkout that website.


----------



## AllanGDK

Anything more you can tell us, then?


----------

